# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Συγχαρητήρια στο servis της s.e

## makis.civ

Τα παρακάτω συνέβησαν στις 13/9/12 στο επίσημο servis της s.e Χανίων
Η τιμή της καλωδιοταινίας για C905 είναι 40ε (προφανός δεν ήθελε να μου την δώσει για να την αλλάξω μόνος μου).
Σε τυχαία ερώτηση πρίν ενάμιση περίπου χρόνο (αλλά με την πρόθεση να το επισκευάσω) ο ΙΔΙΟΣ άνθρωπος μου είπε:
"το ανταλλακτικό αυτό δεν κάνει πάνω απο 5-6ε"
Συγχαριτήρια λοιπών στην πολιτική που ακολουθεί το συγκεκριμένο servis  και στο "καλό" που κάνει σε μία τόσο γνωστή εταιρεία

----------


## Hary Dee

Δες και εδώ μήπως σου κάνει κάτι (απλά δεν γράφουν τιμές!). Είναι στο Ηράκλειο.
http://www.nortonline.gr/nortonline/...sson_c905.html
http://www.nortonline.gr/nortonline/...sson_c905.html

----------


## jtb

> Τα παρακάτω συνέβησαν στις 13/9/12 στο επίσημο servis της s.e Χανίων
> Η τιμή της καλωδιοταινίας για C905 είναι 40ε (προφανός δεν ήθελε να μου την δώσει για να την αλλάξω μόνος μου).
> Σε τυχαία ερώτηση πρίν ενάμιση περίπου χρόνο (αλλά με την πρόθεση να το επισκευάσω) ο ΙΔΙΟΣ άνθρωπος μου είπε:
> "το ανταλλακτικό αυτό δεν κάνει πάνω απο 5-6ε"
> Συγχαριτήρια λοιπών στην πολιτική που ακολουθεί το συγκεκριμένο servis  και στο "καλό" που κάνει σε μία τόσο γνωστή εταιρεία




Πριν από ένα μηνά έτυχε να αλλάξω και εγώ την καλωδιοταινία της οθόνης του C905 ενος φιλου . Στην αρχη ειχα παρει απο το ebay μια καλωδιοταινία με μερικά ευρώ (αν θυμάμαι καλά  1-2 ευρώ). Οταν ήρθε η ώρα να την αλλάξω είδα πολλές διαφορές με την original. Τελικά αυτή καλωδιοταινία απο το ebay δεν δούλεψε ποτέ ηταν λίγο πιο λεπτή και δεν έκανε καλή επαφή. Δεν ήθελα να περιμένω άλλες 2-3 εβδομάδες για να δοκιμάσω καμία άλλη καλωδιοταινία απο το ebay και είπα να ψάξω τι μπορώ να βρω στην Αθήνα. Είδα τιμές απο 5 εως 40. Είδα να πουλάνε μουφα καλωδιοταινίες (αυτές του ebay) με 10 ευρώ. Αλλα βρήκα και original με 15 ευρώ. Αν έχεις δει και τις 2 καλωδιοταινίες (αυθεντική και μουφα) θα καταλάβεις κατευθείαν την  διαφορά. Η αυθεντική έχει πάνω τις όλα τα απαραίτητα αυτοκόλλητα για να  στερεωθεί σωστά στην συσκευή. Οπότε αν θέλεις να αλλάξεις καλωδιοταινία λέω να βάλεις την original για να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------


## jtb

> Δες και εδώ μήπως σου κάνει κάτι (απλά δεν γράφουν τιμές!). Είναι στο Ηράκλειο.
> http://www.nortonline.gr/nortonline/...sson_c905.html



Στο site αυτο  φαίνεται μια μουφα καλωδιοταινία (δεν ξέρω τι πουλάνε αλλα από την εικόνα καταλαβαίνεις οτι είναι μουφα).

Εδώ http://www.pds.com.gr/thumb.php?path=p7988.jpg&size=3 μπορεις να δεις νορμάλ καλωδιοταινία.
Φαντάζομαι μπορείς να βρεις και στο ebay μια φτηνή καλή λύση (απλά εγώ βιάστηκα και πήρα τελείως μουφα)

Δες αυτο.

----------


## mariosinsuex

> Τα παρακάτω συνέβησαν στις 13/9/12 στο επίσημο servis της s.e Χανίων
> Η τιμή της καλωδιοταινίας για C905 είναι 40ε (προφανός δεν ήθελε να μου την δώσει για να την αλλάξω μόνος μου).
> Σε τυχαία ερώτηση πρίν ενάμιση περίπου χρόνο (αλλά με την πρόθεση να το επισκευάσω) ο ΙΔΙΟΣ άνθρωπος μου είπε:
> "το ανταλλακτικό αυτό δεν κάνει πάνω απο 5-6ε"
> Συγχαριτήρια λοιπών στην πολιτική που ακολουθεί το συγκεκριμένο servis  και στο "καλό" που κάνει σε μία τόσο γνωστή εταιρεία



Υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος που σου κάνει εντύπωση αυτή η ελληνική γελοιότητα-κλεψιά-ότι φάμε ότι πιούμε και ότι αρπάξει ο κώλος μας;;;;;;;
Έτσι είναι οι απατεώνες και αντί-επαγγελματίες που "χαλάνε"" τον κλάδο......[(έναν από τους πολλούς ....(χαλασμένους)].

Δε μπορείς να τους κατηγορήσεις γι αυτό που είναι....(Για οτιδήποτε άλλο ναι......!).
Και τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι θα αλλάξει αυτό;;; 
Με τι; 
Με ποιον έλεγχο;.....

Αγαπητέ μου Μάκη,δυστυχώς είμαστε καταδικασμένοι-αναγκασμένοι να ζούμε στο κ@#$λοχανείο -χειρότερο μέρος της ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης......

----------


## rep

θα ηταν καλο οποιος δεν γνωριζει να μην γραφει σε ασχετα θεματα.
1: υπαρχουν πολλων τυπων ανταλακτικα γιαυτο το κινητο ,γνησιο και ακριβουτσικο για καποιον που δεν εχει επισημο service και δεν περνει κατευθιαν ανταλακτικα,γνησιο απο κινητα τεμαχισμενα-μεγαλη ιστορια το κανουν ολοι οι εισαγωγεις ειτε τεμαχιζουν αυτοι "η τα περνουν απο ολους που τα τεμαχιζουν(θα γραψω μια μερα για την βιομηχανια τεμαχισμου συσκευων),και μια σειρα απο μαιμου αλλες καλης ποιοτητας και αλλης κακιστης, ως εκ τουτου η τιμη παιζει παρα πολυ,
2:κανενας δεν θετει το θεμα αξιοπιστη επισκευη ΚΑΙ με ασφαλεια για την ιδια την συσκευη ,καθε μερα ερχονται στο καταστημα μου συσκευες πειραγμενες απο μη σχετικους με χοντρες βλαβες απο ολους αυτους που δεν θελουν να πληρωσουν να γινει η επισκευη σιγουρα εστω και με αυξημενο κοστος και ξεκηνανε να κανουν επισκευη με ενα σετ ασχετα εργαλεια και με σετ που παρεχουν μαζι με το ανταλακτικο στο ε-βαυ,
3:για να κανεις μια επισκευη χρειαζεται χρονος και αναλογος ποια εινα η  συσκευη ο χρονος μεταβαλεται.το c905 θελει χρονο για να αλαχθει το main flex και το κινητο γινεται κομματια,μπορει να κανεις απο 15 εως και 30 λεπτα.Αν εχεις στειλει εστω και μια φορα σε κεντρικο service κινητο για επισκευη θα ξερεις ποσο παει το μαλι....σε αλλες χωρες τις ευρωπης τα πραγματα ειναι σε αλλη φαση οι τιμες χρεωσης ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερες απο εδω.

----------

Hary Dee (16-09-12), 

leosedf (16-09-12)

----------


## stratos111

> θα ηταν καλο οποιος δεν γνωριζει να μην γραφει σε ασχετα θεματα.
> Αν εχεις στειλει εστω και μια φορα σε κεντρικο service κινητο για επισκευη θα ξερεις ποσο παει το μαλι....σε αλλες χωρες τις ευρωπης τα πραγματα ειναι σε αλλη φαση οι τιμες χρεωσης ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερες απο εδω.



Και οι μισθοί επίσης.
Και τα υπόλοιπα προϊόντα , πολύ χαμηλότερη τιμή επίσης.
Και πολύ καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση, φαντάζομαι (Χανιώτης είμαι και 'γω , γι' αυτό το λέω)
Συγνώμη για την απάντηση. Δεν πάει προσωπικά σε 'σένα. Αλλά δεν πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα.

----------


## radioamateur

> θα ηταν καλο οποιος δεν γνωριζει να μην γραφει σε ασχετα θεματα.
> 1: υπαρχουν πολλων τυπων ανταλακτικα γιαυτο το κινητο ,γνησιο και ακριβουτσικο για καποιον που δεν εχει επισημο service και δεν περνει κατευθιαν ανταλακτικα,γνησιο απο κινητα τεμαχισμενα-μεγαλη ιστορια το κανουν ολοι οι εισαγωγεις ειτε τεμαχιζουν αυτοι "η τα περνουν απο ολους που τα τεμαχιζουν(θα γραψω μια μερα για την βιομηχανια τεμαχισμου συσκευων),και μια σειρα απο μαιμου αλλες καλης ποιοτητας και αλλης κακιστης, ως εκ τουτου η τιμη παιζει παρα πολυ,
> 2:κανενας δεν θετει το θεμα αξιοπιστη επισκευη ΚΑΙ με ασφαλεια για την ιδια την συσκευη ,καθε μερα ερχονται στο καταστημα μου συσκευες πειραγμενες απο μη σχετικους με χοντρες βλαβες απο ολους αυτους που δεν θελουν να πληρωσουν να γινει η επισκευη σιγουρα εστω και με αυξημενο κοστος και ξεκηνανε να κανουν επισκευη με ενα σετ ασχετα εργαλεια και με σετ που παρεχουν μαζι με το ανταλακτικο στο ε-βαυ,
> 3:για να κανεις μια επισκευη χρειαζεται χρονος και αναλογος ποια εινα η  συσκευη ο χρονος μεταβαλεται.το c905 θελει χρονο για να αλαχθει το main flex και το κινητο γινεται κομματια,μπορει να κανεις απο 15 εως και 30 λεπτα.Αν εχεις στειλει εστω και μια φορα σε κεντρικο service κινητο για επισκευη θα ξερεις ποσο παει το μαλι....σε αλλες χωρες τις ευρωπης τα πραγματα ειναι σε αλλη φαση οι τιμες χρεωσης ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερες απο εδω.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον φίλο.Το κόστος του ανταλλακτικού μπορεί να είναι το ελάχιστο και η τιμή αυτή ισχύει μόνο για το service για τεχνικούς αλλά σίγουρα όχι για άσχετους με το αντικείμενο.Σε κάθε περίπτωση επισκευή εκτός εγγύησης είναι πολύ υψηλό.Μην τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας.
Αν κάποιος είναι ικανός να επισκευάζει από μόνος του μια ηλεκτρονική συσκευή ας το πράξει αλλά δεν έχει δικαίωμα να διαμαρτύρεται δημοσίως για τις τιμές.Θα ήθελα επισημάνω ότι το service δίνει περιορισμένη εγγύηση πάντα.Επίσης η επίσημη εγγύηση δεν καλύπτεi accidental damage.Αυτοί είναι οι κανόνες της αγοράς και σε όποιον αρέσουν...





 :W00t:

----------


## leosedf

> θα ηταν καλο οποιος δεν γνωριζει να μην γραφει σε ασχετα θεματα.
> 1: υπαρχουν πολλων τυπων ανταλακτικα γιαυτο το κινητο ,γνησιο και ακριβουτσικο για καποιον που δεν εχει επισημο service και δεν περνει κατευθιαν ανταλακτικα,γνησιο απο κινητα τεμαχισμενα-μεγαλη ιστορια το κανουν ολοι οι εισαγωγεις ειτε τεμαχιζουν αυτοι "η τα περνουν απο ολους που τα τεμαχιζουν(θα γραψω μια μερα για την βιομηχανια τεμαχισμου συσκευων),και μια σειρα απο μαιμου αλλες καλης ποιοτητας και αλλης κακιστης, ως εκ τουτου η τιμη παιζει παρα πολυ,
> 2:κανενας δεν θετει το θεμα αξιοπιστη επισκευη ΚΑΙ με ασφαλεια για την ιδια την συσκευη ,καθε μερα ερχονται στο καταστημα μου συσκευες πειραγμενες απο μη σχετικους με χοντρες βλαβες απο ολους αυτους που δεν θελουν να πληρωσουν να γινει η επισκευη σιγουρα εστω και με αυξημενο κοστος και ξεκηνανε να κανουν επισκευη με ενα σετ ασχετα εργαλεια και με σετ που παρεχουν μαζι με το ανταλακτικο στο ε-βαυ,
> 3:για να κανεις μια επισκευη χρειαζεται χρονος και αναλογος ποια εινα η  συσκευη ο χρονος μεταβαλεται.το c905 θελει χρονο για να αλαχθει το main flex και το κινητο γινεται κομματια,μπορει να κανεις απο 15 εως και 30 λεπτα.Αν εχεις στειλει εστω και μια φορα σε κεντρικο service κινητο για επισκευη θα ξερεις ποσο παει το μαλι....σε αλλες χωρες τις ευρωπης τα πραγματα ειναι σε αλλη φαση οι τιμες χρεωσης ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερες απο εδω.



Σωστά, τα εργατικά σε επίσημο service είναι περίπου 30-40 ευρώ. Μια χαρά είναι η τιμή που του είπαν. Μιλάμε για νόμιμη επιχείρηση με προσωπικό κλπ. Χώρια οτι σίγουρα θα φάει ένα μισάωρο και θα παρέχει εγγύηση για το ανταλλακτικό που έβαλε.
Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα, υπάρχει και κάποιο κόστος που πρέπει να πληρωθεί. Συνήθως στα κινητά τα εργατικά είναι στάνταρ.

----------


## vasilllis

> Σωστά, τα εργατικά σε επίσημο service είναι περίπου 30-40 ευρώ. Μια χαρά είναι η τιμή που του είπαν. Μιλάμε για νόμιμη επιχείρηση με προσωπικό κλπ. Χώρια οτι σίγουρα θα φάει ένα μισάωρο και θα παρέχει εγγύηση για το ανταλλακτικό που έβαλε.
> Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα, υπάρχει και κάποιο κόστος που πρέπει να πληρωθεί. Συνήθως στα κινητά τα εργατικά είναι στάνταρ.




Mα στο 3ο ποστ ο ανθρωπος λεει καλωδιοταινια με 40€ να την παρει στο χερι.
Επισης αν μου επιτρεπεις αλλο 30 αλλο 40 (την σημερον ημερα) φανταζομαι με φπα οι τιμες.

----------


## leosedf

Μάλλον απλά θα το έκανε εισαγωγή και θα χρέωνε κανονικά. Περίπου στα 35 με ΦΠΑ είναι τα εργατικά.

----------


## makis.civ

Μου έκανε εντύπωση (γιαυτο και το ανέφερα) η τεράστια διακύμανση της τιμής.
Πές μου: δεν θέλω, είναι παράνομο, δεν μπορώ γιατι (τάχα) απουσιάζει ο υπεύθυνος!, χίλιες δικαιολογίες υπάρχουν προκειμένου να 
μην μου το δώσεις γιατί καταλαβαίνω οτι απο αυτό ζεις. όχι όμως να με δουλεύεις μπροστά στα μούτρα μου, και να αμφιβάλεις για το άν
 μπορω να το επισκευάσω μόνος μου!!! Κάνεις (σε βάθος χρόνου) ζημιά στην εταιρεία που σου δίνει δουλειά τόσα χρόνια. Και θα την
βρίζεις αν σε πετάξει στο δρόμο, θα έχεις συμβάλει όμως και εσύ σε αυτό, δημιουργώντας δυσαρεστημένους πελάτες!

----------


## picdev

σε βάθος χρόνου γίνεται η μεγαλύτερη ζημιά, δεν θα ξεχάσω την αντιμετώπιση που είχα πριν χρόνια απο τη nokia,
που ενώ το κινητό ήταν χαλασμένο και είχε πρόβλημα, μου έκαναν μονο αναβαθμίσεις για 6 μήνες και το κράταγαν για βδομάδες κάθε φορά, η απάντηση τους είναι οτι το ξέρει η νοκια το πρόβλημα και περιμένετε την αναβάθμιση!
το κινητό μου τότε έκανε 100ε , με παρόμοιο τρόπο συμπεριφορόντουσαν σε εναν που είχε πάρει 700ε κινητό , πριν βγουν τα smart phone οπως σήμερα, ήταν νομίζω απο τιτάνιο κάτι τέτοιο , δεν ξαναπήρα νοκια και ούτε πρόκειται.
Μετά έπαιρνα samsung που όσες σαβούρες και να έτρωγαν δεν χάλαγαν ποτέ και η εξυπηρέτηση άψογη.

----------


## kpetros

φιλε .....πλαισιο σου ζητανε 20 ευρα να αλλαξουν ΜΝΗΜΕΣ (τοποθετηση ε...) 
Μουλτιραμα μου ειχαν ζητησει 130ευρο !!!!! για να μου αλλαξουν το πληκτρολογιο απο ενα νετμπουκ που εχω (εχει σπασει το space απο πτωση 1μισι μετρο XD) 
ebay επαιζε γυρο στα 40 ευρα η τιμη 


Οταν τον ρωτησα τον τυπο τον λογο που ειναι τοσο ακριβα ,η απαντηση ηταν απλη , "Ετσι δουλευουμε"
παλι καλα που (δυστηχος μεν) ενα μικρο ποσοστο ανθρωπων τους εχει παρει χαμπαρι και ψαχνουν καλυτερες λυσεις

----------


## radioamateur

> Μου έκανε εντύπωση (γιαυτο και το ανέφερα) η τεράστια διακύμανση της τιμής.
> Πές μου: δεν θέλω, είναι παράνομο, δεν μπορώ γιατι (τάχα) απουσιάζει ο υπεύθυνος!, χίλιες δικαιολογίες υπάρχουν προκειμένου να 
> μην μου το δώσεις γιατί καταλαβαίνω οτι απο αυτό ζεις. όχι όμως να με δουλεύεις μπροστά στα μούτρα μου, και να αμφιβάλεις για το άν
> μπορω να το επισκευάσω μόνος μου!!! Κάνεις (σε βάθος χρόνου) ζημιά στην εταιρεία που σου δίνει δουλειά τόσα χρόνια. Και θα την
> βρίζεις αν σε πετάξει στο δρόμο, θα έχεις συμβάλει όμως και εσύ σε αυτό, δημιουργώντας δυσαρεστημένους πελάτες!




Προφανώς σου ζήτησαν να πληρώσεις γιατί σε συσκευή εκτός εγγύησης.Από τη στιγμή που ζητάς επισκευή εκτός εγγύησης τι ψάχνεις;Αν είχες επίσημο εξουσιοδοτημένο service θα έκανες επισκευές ή θα χάριζες με 5 ευρώ;Τα λειτουργικά έξοδα πως θα τα κάλυπτες; Με άερα;Θα είχες Έλληνες ή Πακιστανούς για υπαλλήλους;Έχε υπόψιν ότι τα ανταλλακτικά δεν δίδονται σε άσχετους με το αντικείμενο γιατι μπορεί αύριο να διαμαρτυρηθούν ότι τους κατέστρεψαν την όποια συσκευή.Ποιος θα καλύπτε νομικά το service;Σε αυτή την περίπτωση χίλιες φορές ένας δυσαρεστημένος πελάτης.Αν εντέλλει θέλει να διαμαρτηρηθείς μπορείς να στείλεις μια επιστολη στη μαμά εταιρεία του εκάστοτε επώνυμου προϊόντος.Απλά θα το καταγράψουν.
Όπως βλέπεις τα επιχειρήματα σου δεν ευσταθούν από τη στιγμή που την όποια επισκευή δεν την καλύπτει κάποιο πρόγραμμα κάλυψης επισκευών
Αν εντέλλει πιάνει το χέρι σου μπορείς να παραγγείλεις από το internet το ανταλλακτικό.Είδες πουθενά στο internet τιμοκατάλογο επισκευών σε εξουσιοδοτημένα service χωρίς να δει τεχνικός την συσκευή;
Πρόσφατα κάποιος έξυπνος προσφέρθηκε να επισκευάσει iphone φίλου σε 1 εβδομάδα σε τιμή εξευτελιστική;Όχι μόνο δεν έγινε η επισκευή αλλά παρουσίασε στο τηλέφωνο και άλλο λειτουργικο πρόβλημα και εντέλλει το τηλέφωνο επισκευάστηκε  με... πολύ ζόρι μετά από 3 μήνες;
Δυστυχώς αυτοί είναι οι νόμοι της αγοράς.

 :Unsure:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αυτά θα συμβαίνουν όσο τα εμπορεύματα είναι προγραμματισμένα βραχύβια, η τεχνολογία θα αλλάζει εκβιαστικά κάθε λίγο και οι εταιρείες θα ενδιαφέρονται περισσότερο για βραχυπρόθεσμα κέρδη παρά για μακροπρόθεσμα οφέλη και ποιότητα.

----------

Hary Dee (16-09-12)

----------


## makis.civ

> Προφανώς σου ζήτησαν να πληρώσεις γιατί σε συσκευή εκτός εγγύησης.Από τη στιγμή που ζητάς επισκευή εκτός εγγύησης τι ψάχνεις;Αν είχες επίσημο εξουσιοδοτημένο service θα έκανες επισκευές ή θα χάριζες με 5 ευρώ;Τα λειτουργικά έξοδα πως θα τα κάλυπτες; Με άερα;Θα είχες Έλληνες ή Πακιστανούς για υπαλλήλους;Έχε υπόψιν ότι τα ανταλλακτικά δεν δίδονται σε άσχετους με το αντικείμενο γιατι μπορεί αύριο να διαμαρτυρηθούν ότι τους κατέστρεψαν την όποια συσκευή.Ποιος θα καλύπτε νομικά το service;Σε αυτή την περίπτωση χίλιες φορές ένας δυσαρεστημένος πελάτης.Αν εντέλλει θέλει να διαμαρτηρηθείς μπορείς να στείλεις μια επιστολη στη μαμά εταιρεία του εκάστοτε επώνυμου προϊόντος.Απλά θα το καταγράψουν.
> Όπως βλέπεις τα επιχειρήματα σου δεν ευσταθούν από τη στιγμή που την όποια επισκευή δεν την καλύπτει κάποιο πρόγραμμα κάλυψης επισκευών
> Αν εντέλλει πιάνει το χέρι σου μπορείς να παραγγείλεις από το internet το ανταλλακτικό.Είδες πουθενά στο internet τιμοκατάλογο επισκευών σε εξουσιοδοτημένα service χωρίς να δει τεχνικός την συσκευή;
> Πρόσφατα κάποιος έξυπνος προσφέρθηκε να επισκευάσει iphone φίλου σε 1 εβδομάδα σε τιμή εξευτελιστική;Όχι μόνο δεν έγινε η επισκευή αλλά παρουσίασε στο τηλέφωνο και άλλο λειτουργικο πρόβλημα και εντέλλει το τηλέφωνο επισκευάστηκε  με... πολύ ζόρι μετά από 3 μήνες;
> Δυστυχώς αυτοί είναι οι νόμοι της αγοράς.



Μάλλον δεν διάβασες το μνμ μου. Δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου, απλά θα μπορούσε να μου πει απλά ότι δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω το ανταλλακτικό. δεν χρειαζόταν να το αποφύγει με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον φίλο.Το κόστος του ανταλλακτικού μπορεί να είναι το ελάχιστο και η τιμή αυτή ισχύει μόνο για το service για τεχνικούς αλλά σίγουρα όχι για άσχετους με το αντικείμενο.Σε κάθε περίπτωση επισκευή εκτός εγγύησης είναι πολύ υψηλό.Μην τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας.
> Αν κάποιος είναι ικανός να επισκευάζει από μόνος του μια ηλεκτρονική συσκευή ας το πράξει αλλά δεν έχει δικαίωμα να διαμαρτύρεται δημοσίως για τις τιμές.Θα ήθελα επισημάνω ότι το service δίνει περιορισμένη εγγύηση πάντα.Επίσης *η επίσημη εγγύηση δεν καλύπτεi accidental damage.*Αυτοί είναι οι κανόνες της αγοράς και σε όποιον αρέσουν...



Κρατώ αυτη τη φράση και σε ρωτάω: Δεκτόν και σωστό αυτό που λες. Αλλά αν γίνει κάτι τετοιο τι πώς πάει μετά; Επίσης και στην περίπτωση που δεν ισχύει  η εγγύηση τι γίνεται με το accidental damage; 
υ.γ η sony δεν έχει ποτέ καλό service- από αυτόν τον τομέα είναι τελίως χάλιααν θες θα γράψω και ένα παράδειγμα που μου έτυχε....βρασε ρύζι

----------


## vasilllis

> Προφανώς σου ζήτησαν να πληρώσεις γιατί σε συσκευή εκτός εγγύησης.Από τη στιγμή που ζητάς επισκευή εκτός εγγύησης τι ψάχνεις;Αν είχες επίσημο εξουσιοδοτημένο service θα έκανες επισκευές ή θα χάριζες με 5 ευρώ;Τα λειτουργικά έξοδα πως θα τα κάλυπτες; Με άερα;Θα είχες Έλληνες ή Πακιστανούς για υπαλλήλους;Έχε υπόψιν ότι τα ανταλλακτικά δεν δίδονται σε άσχετους με το αντικείμενο γιατι μπορεί αύριο να διαμαρτυρηθούν ότι τους κατέστρεψαν την όποια συσκευή.Ποιος θα καλύπτε νομικά το service;Σε αυτή την περίπτωση χίλιες φορές ένας δυσαρεστημένος πελάτης.Αν εντέλλει θέλει να διαμαρτηρηθείς μπορείς να στείλεις μια επιστολη στη μαμά εταιρεία του εκάστοτε επώνυμου προϊόντος.Απλά θα το καταγράψουν.
> Όπως βλέπεις τα επιχειρήματα σου δεν ευσταθούν από τη στιγμή που την όποια επισκευή δεν την καλύπτει κάποιο πρόγραμμα κάλυψης επισκευών
> Αν εντέλλει πιάνει το χέρι σου μπορείς να παραγγείλεις από το internet το ανταλλακτικό.Είδες πουθενά στο internet τιμοκατάλογο επισκευών σε εξουσιοδοτημένα service χωρίς να δει τεχνικός την συσκευή;
> Πρόσφατα κάποιος έξυπνος προσφέρθηκε να επισκευάσει iphone φίλου σε 1 εβδομάδα σε τιμή εξευτελιστική;Όχι μόνο δεν έγινε η επισκευή αλλά παρουσίασε στο τηλέφωνο και άλλο λειτουργικο πρόβλημα και εντέλλει το τηλέφωνο επισκευάστηκε  με... πολύ ζόρι μετά από 3 μήνες;
> Δυστυχώς αυτοί είναι οι νόμοι της αγοράς.



καλα σοβαρα μιλας;
δηλαδη επειδη εγω θελω ανταλακτικο που κανει 5€ αυτος  το χρεωνει με την εργασια μαζι;
πουλαει ή δεν πουλαει λιανικη;
τι εγγυηση  λες εσυ τωρα;  εφοσον πουλαει λιανικη ειναι υποχρεωμενος να συμπεριφερθει οπως ολη η πιατσα.

----------


## leosedf

Αμ δεν πουλάει λιανική, αρνούνται να πουλήσουν. Η HTC μου αρνήθηκε να μου δώσει έναν διακόπτη power για ένα shift και το χρειάζομαι.
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι αντίθετο με τη νομοθεσία αυτό και η δικαιολογία ήταν να ξέρεις κι εσύ σαν πρώην τεχνικός της HTC ότι δεν δίνουν και είναι παλιό εξάρτημα (είναι υποχρεωμένοι όμως να έχουν ανταλλακτικά) κλπ.
Το θέμα είναι ότι η συσκευή είναι στο ράφι εξ αιτίας τους και αν σιγουρευτώ ότι νομικά έχουν πρόβλημα θα τους καμπανιάσει το ΙΝΚΑ.

----------


## radioamateur

> καλα σοβαρα μιλας;
> δηλαδη επειδη εγω θελω ανταλακτικο που κανει 5€ αυτος το χρεωνει με την εργασια μαζι;
> πουλαει ή δεν πουλαει λιανικη;
> τι εγγυηση λες εσυ τωρα; εφοσον πουλαει λιανικη ειναι υποχρεωμενος να συμπεριφερθει οπως ολη η πιατσα.



Μάλλον δεν γνωρίζεις τους κανόνες της αγοράς.Κάνε κανένα update.Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν γνωρίζεις τα πράγματα εκ των έσω.
Λιανική είναι ένας όρος που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις για εξάρτημα που αγοράζεις απο΄κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων όχι από service.To επίσημο service ή όποιο  άλλο service πάντα κοπανάει και μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές.
Αν πχ μια καινούρια συσκευή πέσει κάτω (accidental damage) η οποία είναι σε εγγύηση δεν μπορείς να έχεις τη απαίτηση να σου την επισκευάσουν σε εγγύηση για τον φίλο Papas00zas. 
Θα ήθελα να δώσω μια συμβουλή.Η μάρκα δεν υποδηλώνει πάντα ποιότητα και αξιοπιστία.Αν η εκάστοτε εταιρεία σου δίνει την δυνατότητα επέκτασης εγγύησης πρέπει να σκεφθείς και το λόγο που σου τη δίνει.Αντιθέτως οι μάρκες τρέχα γύρευε δεν σου δίνουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα.Είτε αγοράσεις BMW είτε Fiat κάποια στιγμή θα βγουν εκτός εγγύησης.
Δεν έχω την απαίτηση να υιοθετήσετε την άποψη μου αλλά εξηγώ όσο πιο απλά γίνεται πως λειτουργεί η αγορά.
Κάποτε αγόραζες την αυθεντική τηλεόραση της μάρκας Grundig και έλεγες θα την κρατήσω 10 χρόνια και την κράταγες 30.Έλεγες ότι θα αγοράσω το εκάστοτε μηχάνημα εκπομπής λαμπάτο και εδώ και 30 χρόνια δουλεύει.
Οποιαδήποτε συσκευή τεχνολογίας smd έχει πεπερασμένο χρόνο ζωής.

----------


## vasilllis

> Μάλλον δεν γνωρίζεις τους κανόνες της αγοράς.Κάνε κανένα update.Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν γνωρίζεις τα πράγματα εκ των έσω.
> Λιανική είναι ένας όρος που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις για εξάρτημα που αγοράζεις απο΄κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων όχι από service.To επίσημο service ή όποιο  άλλο service πάντα κοπανάει και μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές.
> Αν πχ μια καινούρια συσκευή πέσει κάτω (accidental damage) η οποία είναι σε εγγύηση δεν μπορείς να έχεις τη απαίτηση να σου την επισκευάσουν σε εγγύηση για τον φίλο Papas00zas. 
> Θα ήθελα να δώσω μια συμβουλή.Η μάρκα δεν υποδηλώνει πάντα ποιότητα και αξιοπιστία.Αν η εκάστοτε εταιρεία σου δίνει την δυνατότητα επέκτασης εγγύησης πρέπει να σκεφθείς και το λόγο που σου τη δίνει.Αντιθέτως οι μάρκες τρέχα γύρευε δεν σου δίνουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα.Είτε αγοράσεις BMW είτε Fiat κάποια στιγμή θα βγουν εκτός εγγύησης.
> Δεν έχω την απαίτηση να υιοθετήσετε την άποψη μου αλλά εξηγώ όσο πιο απλά γίνεται πως λειτουργεί η αγορά.
> Κάποτε αγόραζες την αυθεντική τηλεόραση της μάρκας Grundig και έλεγες θα την κρατήσω 10 χρόνια και την κράταγες 30.Έλεγες ότι θα αγοράσω το εκάστοτε μηχάνημα εκπομπής λαμπάτο και εδώ και 30 χρόνια δουλεύει.
> Οποιαδήποτε συσκευή τεχνολογίας smd έχει πεπερασμένο χρόνο ζωής.



θα λαβω υποψη μου το σχολιο οτι χρειαζομαι ενημερωση  :Smile:  (τι διαολο τοσο πισω εχω μεινει; )
αλλα προφανως δεν καταλαβες το σχολιο μου.Οποιος πουλαει ΛΙΑΝΙΚΗ ειναι υποχρεωμενος να υπακουει στους νομους του εμποριου.
αν δεν πουλαει τοτε το συζηταμε ασκοπα.
αν δεις ομως στο ποστ θα δεις οτι βρηκε να αγορασει και με 30€.

----------


## radioamateur

> θα λαβω υποψη μου το σχολιο οτι χρειαζομαι ενημερωση  (τι διαολο τοσο πισω εχω μεινει; )
> αλλα προφανως δεν καταλαβες το σχολιο μου.Οποιος πουλαει ΛΙΑΝΙΚΗ ειναι υποχρεωμενος να υπακουει στους νομους του εμποριου.
> αν δεν πουλαει τοτε το συζηταμε ασκοπα.
> αν δεις ομως στο ποστ θα δεις οτι βρηκε να αγορασει και με 30€.



Βασίλη τη συμβουλή δεν στην έδωσα ειρωνικά.Απλά οι κανόνες της αγοράς προσβλέπουν στην κατανάλωση.Αν πχ έχεις τη συσκευή που θα κρατήσει μέσο όρο 5-7 χρόνια πας κόντρα στο ρεύμα γιατί δεν αυτοκτόνησε εντός των δύο χρόνων ας πούμε επίσημης εγγύησης.
Άλλωστε τα περισσότερο κέντρα επισκευής ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών νέας τεχνολογίας ασχολούνται με αναβαθμίσεις λογισμικού παρά με επισκευές.Αν κάνεις επισκευή hardware καλό θα είναι να πας να σου διαβάσει κανένας παπάς την επισκευή για να πεις ότι έγινε σωστά άσε που ζητάνε κυριολεκτικά αν είσαι εκτός εγγύησης.

----------


## kpetros

οσα αφορα το σερβις , ας το χρεωνουν οσο θελουν , και 100ευρα για 5 λεπτα δουλεια 
αλλα αυτο που θελει να πει ο ποιητης ειναι πως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειχαν την επιλογη να σου δωσουν το εξαρτημα στο χερι 
κανει 5 ευρα? δωστο 10 , δωστο 15 , αλαλ οχι 30-40 για να το βαλεις . 
Εξαλου μεσαζον ειναι , ας παραγγειλουν το εξαρτημα απο τα κεντρικα , και ας το πουλησουν τιμια και νομιμα με το ΦΠΑ και ολες τις κουταμαρες 
Ο επαγγελματισμος(και το σωστο) ομως δεν χωραει στιν εννοια της εσχροκεδριας

----------


## giwrgosss

θα το πω όσο πια απλά και κατανοητά γίνετ , το σέρβις και ειδικά το εξουσιοδοτημένο σέρβις που αρκετα απο αυτά έχουν και λιανική , ειναι αυτονόητο οτι πέραν τς λιανικής πώλησης , απ το τμήμα σερβις του δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσει ανταλλακτικά στον κάθε τυχάρπαστο και στον πιο έμπειρο επαγγελματία ακόμα αν θέλει , σε κια μικρο ανταλλακτικά πιθανν να μην μπορεί κιόλας να στα δώσει γιατι δεν εχουν παραστατικά , η έχουν ενιαίο , τώρα ας πούμε οτι εχει παραστατικό κάποιο εξειδικευμένο σπάνιο ανταλλακτικό που κοστίζει 3e + φπα , θα στο πουλήσει αν γουστάρει , και οσο γουστάρει , οχι 10-20 αλλά 50-60 και με παραστατικό μαζί , μιλάμε για νταλακτικο και είδος οχι πρώτης ανάγκης , πιο ινκα και μινκα , σας λέει κάτι οτι το εμπόριο σε τέτοια πράγματα είναι ελεύθερο ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για μονοπώλιο ? έχω δει διακαστη τεια διαμάχη και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες μαντέψτε ποιος κέρδισε με έναν απλό δικηγόρο που έκανε την αναφορά και μόνο , δεν μιλάμε για μακαρόνια αλεύρι γάλα , η αγορά ειναι ελεύθερη , όποιος θέλει για προσωπική του χρήση παίρνει απ το ebay , οποίος θέλει να φοροδιαφευγει πάλι παίρνει απ το ebay , όποιος ειναι σωστός επαγγελματίας θα το πάρει και με 50 αου τόσο το βρήκε θα κόψει τιμολόγιο θα βάλει το εκάστοτε κέρδος του που συνήθως ειναι χ2 με το φπα , και θα κόψει τιμολόγιο / απόδειξη στον πελάτη του , θα σας πω ενα πολυ απλό και τρανταχτό παράδειγμα που αφορά και τους χομστες που κράζουν ολη μέρα τους εμπόρους τους αντιπρόσωπους και κλπ ,καλα κάνουν δεν λέω ,  ενα ανταπτορακι audio 1 rca αρσενικό σε 2 θηλυκά εδω σε εμάς στις μεγαλουπόλεις τουλάχιστον πωλείτε απο 0,20 λεπτά μέχρι 0,50 και αν , στον conrad τς γερμανιας πωλείται 3,9 η 4 ε δεν θυμάμαι τώρα καλά , μιλάμε για το ίδιο ακτιβς πράμα , η γερμαναραδες εκει το βρίσκουν σφαγείο με τους μισθούς που παίρνουν , κ όμως από κει ψωνίζουν , να πούμε για τ αντιπροσωπίες η τα σερβισ γενικά εξω ? τι εξω δηλαδή , μέσα είμαστε και μεις , δεν τους περνάει να μας αφήσουν να βγούμε και επίσημα  :Rolleyes:  αα και εμείς εδώ σφαγείο βρίσκουμε στην λιανική το 50λεπτο το συγκεκριμένο ανταπτορακι ....

----------


## picdev

Μην ανησυχείς αλλά και αυτοί οι "έξυπνοι" τη πληρώνουν ειδικά τώρα στη κρίση,
με τα μάτια μου το βλέπω κάθε μέρα, ψωνίζω ηλεκτρονικά από τον άγιο δημήτριο στην αθήνα στο Καραχρήστο, κάθε μέρα περιμένεις στην ουρά , και πολλές φορές επειδή δεν βρίσκω κάτι πάω και σε άλλα μαγαζιά την ίδια ώρα, που ξέρω οτι είναι φαρμακεία και βαράνε μύγες όσες φορές και να έχω πάει.
εντάξει δεν βγάζει απο τα εξαρτήματα αλλά έχω αγοράσει άλλα τόσα πράγματα, φυσικά έχει και καλή εξυπηρέτηση , πάντα με το χαμόγελο σωστοί επαγγελματίες σε αντίθεση με τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## vasilllis

> θα το πω όσο πια απλά και κατανοητά γίνετ , το σέρβις και ειδικά το εξουσιοδοτημένο σέρβις που αρκετα απο αυτά έχουν και λιανική , ειναι αυτονόητο οτι πέραν τς λιανικής πώλησης , απ το τμήμα σερβις του δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσει ανταλλακτικά στον κάθε τυχάρπαστο και στον πιο έμπειρο επαγγελματία ακόμα αν θέλει , σε κια μικρο ανταλλακτικά πιθανν να μην μπορεί κιόλας να στα δώσει γιατι δεν εχουν παραστατικά , η έχουν ενιαίο , τώρα ας πούμε οτι εχει παραστατικό κάποιο εξειδικευμένο σπάνιο ανταλλακτικό που κοστίζει 3e + φπα , θα στο πουλήσει αν γουστάρει , και οσο γουστάρει , οχι 10-20 αλλά 50-60 και με παραστατικό μαζί , μιλάμε για νταλακτικο και είδος οχι πρώτης ανάγκης , πιο ινκα και μινκα , σας λέει κάτι οτι το εμπόριο σε τέτοια πράγματα είναι ελεύθερο ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για μονοπώλιο ? έχω δει διακαστη τεια διαμάχη και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες μαντέψτε ποιος κέρδισε με έναν απλό δικηγόρο που έκανε την αναφορά και μόνο , δεν μιλάμε για μακαρόνια αλεύρι γάλα , η αγορά ειναι ελεύθερη , όποιος θέλει για προσωπική του χρήση παίρνει απ το ebay , οποίος θέλει να φοροδιαφευγει πάλι παίρνει απ το ebay , όποιος ειναι σωστός επαγγελματίας θα το πάρει και με 50 αου τόσο το βρήκε θα κόψει τιμολόγιο θα βάλει το εκάστοτε κέρδος του που συνήθως ειναι χ2 με το φπα , και θα κόψει τιμολόγιο / απόδειξη στον πελάτη του , θα σας πω ενα πολυ απλό και τρανταχτό παράδειγμα που αφορά και τους χομστες που κράζουν ολη μέρα τους εμπόρους τους αντιπρόσωπους και κλπ ,καλα κάνουν δεν λέω ,  ενα ανταπτορακι audio 1 rca αρσενικό σε 2 θηλυκά εδω σε εμάς στις μεγαλουπόλεις τουλάχιστον πωλείτε απο 0,20 λεπτά μέχρι 0,50 και αν , στον conrad τς γερμανιας πωλείται 3,9 η 4 ε δεν θυμάμαι τώρα καλά , μιλάμε για το ίδιο ακτιβς πράμα , η γερμαναραδες εκει το βρίσκουν σφαγείο με τους μισθούς που παίρνουν , κ όμως από κει ψωνίζουν , να πούμε για τ αντιπροσωπίες η τα σερβισ γενικά εξω ? τι εξω δηλαδή , μέσα είμαστε και μεις , δεν τους περνάει να μας αφήσουν να βγούμε και επίσημα  αα και εμείς εδώ σφαγείο βρίσκουμε στην λιανική το 50λεπτο το συγκεκριμένο ανταπτορακι ....



να φανταστεις ο νομος λεει: πανω απο 40% κερδος στην πωληση θεωρειται αισχροκερδεια και διωκεται.

----------


## mariosm

> πανω απο 40% κερδος στην πωληση θεωρειται αισχροκερδεια και διωκεται.




Μου αρεσει πολυ που στην Ελλαδα ο καθε ενας προσπαθει να ρυθμισει το ποσοστο αισχροκερδιας του...αλλου.

Βασιλη ποιος νομος το λεει αυτο και για ποια πραγματα. Μπορεις να γινεις ποιο συγκεκριμενος; Αν ισχυει αυτο που λες τοτε ολα τα περιπτερα και τα ψυλικατζιδικα πρεπει να πανε φυλακη γιατι αγοραζουν το νερο 8 λεπτα και το πουλανε 50 λεπτα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Μου αρεσει πολυ που στην Ελλαδα ο καθε ενας προσπαθει να ρυθμισει το ποσοστο αισχροκερδιας του...αλλου.
> 
> Βασιλη ποιος νομος το λεει αυτο και για ποια πραγματα. Μπορεις να γινεις ποιο συγκεκριμενος; Αν ισχυει αυτο που λες τοτε ολα τα περιπτερα και τα ψυλικατζιδικα πρεπει να πανε φυλακη γιατι αγοραζουν το νερο 8 λεπτα και το πουλανε 50 λεπτα.



αντι να γραφεις για τον καθενα δες εδω 
Γνωμοδότηση «φωτιά»
Οπως σημειώνεται στην
ανακοίνωση, ο εισαγγελέας του
Αρείου Πάγου, με την υπ. αριθμ.
4209/3-12-2008 γνωμοδότησή του,
δέχτηκε ότι δικαιοπραξία με κέρδος
ανώτερο του 50% είναι
αισχροκερδής.

απο εδω  http://www.agelioforos.gr/default.as...=10&artid=3742

http://el.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αισχροκέρδεια

αν κανεις μια αναζητηση θα δεις και αλλα θεματα(γραφω απο κινητο και δυσκολευομαι να βρω)

----------

ultra (18-09-12)

----------


## makis.civ

> θα το πω όσο πια απλά και κατανοητά γίνετ , το σέρβις και ειδικά το εξουσιοδοτημένο σέρβις που αρκετα απο αυτά έχουν και λιανική , ειναι αυτονόητο οτι πέραν τς λιανικής πώλησης , απ το τμήμα σερβις του δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσει ανταλλακτικά στον κάθε τυχάρπαστο και στον πιο έμπειρο επαγγελματία ακόμα αν θέλει , σε κια μικρο ανταλλακτικά πιθανν να μην μπορεί κιόλας να στα δώσει γιατι δεν εχουν παραστατικά , η έχουν ενιαίο , τώρα ας πούμε οτι εχει παραστατικό κάποιο εξειδικευμένο σπάνιο ανταλλακτικό που κοστίζει 3e + φπα , θα στο πουλήσει αν γουστάρει , και οσο γουστάρει , οχι 10-20 αλλά 50-60 και με παραστατικό μαζί , μιλάμε για νταλακτικο και είδος οχι πρώτης ανάγκης , πιο ινκα και μινκα , σας λέει κάτι οτι το εμπόριο σε τέτοια πράγματα είναι ελεύθερο ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για μονοπώλιο ? έχω δει διακαστη τεια διαμάχη και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες μαντέψτε ποιος κέρδισε με έναν απλό δικηγόρο που έκανε την αναφορά και μόνο , δεν μιλάμε για μακαρόνια αλεύρι γάλα , η αγορά ειναι ελεύθερη , όποιος θέλει για προσωπική του χρήση παίρνει απ το ebay , οποίος θέλει να φοροδιαφευγει πάλι παίρνει απ το ebay , όποιος ειναι σωστός επαγγελματίας θα το πάρει και με 50 αου τόσο το βρήκε θα κόψει τιμολόγιο θα βάλει το εκάστοτε κέρδος του που συνήθως ειναι χ2 με το φπα , και θα κόψει τιμολόγιο / απόδειξη στον πελάτη του , θα σας πω ενα πολυ απλό και τρανταχτό παράδειγμα που αφορά και τους χομστες που κράζουν ολη μέρα τους εμπόρους τους αντιπρόσωπους και κλπ ,καλα κάνουν δεν λέω ,  ενα ανταπτορακι audio 1 rca αρσενικό σε 2 θηλυκά εδω σε εμάς στις μεγαλουπόλεις τουλάχιστον πωλείτε απο 0,20 λεπτά μέχρι 0,50 και αν , στον conrad τς γερμανιας πωλείται 3,9 η 4 ε δεν θυμάμαι τώρα καλά , μιλάμε για το ίδιο ακτιβς πράμα , η γερμαναραδες εκει το βρίσκουν σφαγείο με τους μισθούς που παίρνουν , κ όμως από κει ψωνίζουν , να πούμε για τ αντιπροσωπίες η τα σερβισ γενικά εξω ? τι εξω δηλαδή , μέσα είμαστε και μεις , δεν τους περνάει να μας αφήσουν να βγούμε και επίσημα  αα και εμείς εδώ σφαγείο βρίσκουμε στην λιανική το 50λεπτο το συγκεκριμένο ανταπτορακι ....



Θα το επαναλάβω για ακόμα μια φορά: ΔΕΝ έχω την απαίτηση να μου δώσει το ανταλλακτικό (αν αυτό είναι αντίθετο στους κανόνες της αντιπροσωπίας). ΈΧΩ την απαίτηση να μην με κοροϊδεύει. Πες μου: "μπορώ ΜΟΝΟ να το επισκευάσω"

Υ.Γ. Βάλε καμια παράγραφο. Έβγαλα τα μάτια μου να σε διαβάσω.

----------


## rep

αφου πανω απο απο 40% ειναι αισχροκαιρδια γιατι δεν πιανουν ΟΛΟΥΣ αυτους με τα μαγαζια ρουχισμου που εχουν τουλαχιστον 200%. τελος παντων εχω να πω το εξης.τα επισημα service στην ελλαδα και οχι μονο δεν παρεχουν ανταλακτικα στην λιανικη ουτε καν σε οργανομενα καταστηματα με ογκο επισκευων,ο λογος ειναι οτι δεν εχουν περασει απο ελεγχο τεχνικης καταρτησης τους " τεχνικους" και δεν ξερουν τις γνωσεις τους για την σωστη τοπεθετηση και οτι θελουν να εχουν το  αποκλειστικο προνομια  της επισκευης* και* του κερδους.δεν μπορει να τους κατηγορησει κανεις γιαυτο.ολα τα αλλα ειναι να χα με να λεγαμε.

----------


## mariosm

> ο εισαγγελέας τουΑρείου Πάγου, με την υπ. αριθμ.
> 4209/3-12-2008 γνωμοδότησή του,
> δέχτηκε ότι δικαιοπραξία με κέρδος
> ανώτερο του 50% είναι
> αισχροκερδής.



Βασιλη στα θεωρητικα και εγω ειμαι καλος και μπορω να σου υποδειξω και εγω πολλες σελιδες με ανοησιες ιδιες με αυτες
που γραφει  και ο εισαγγελεας. 
Στην πραξη μπορεις να μου πεις πως και που μπορει να εφαρμοστει αυτη η γνωμοδοτηση;

Στην Ελλαδα οταν μιλαμε για αισχροκερδια εχουμε παντα σημειο αναφορας τους καφεδες τις πατατες τις ντοματες και τα αρνια.
Μεγαλητερη ηλιθιοτητα απο αυτη δεν μπορει να υπαρξει.

Με τη λογικη που γνωμοδοτει αυτος ο εισαγγελεας μπορω να πω οτι και αυτος αισχροκερδει γιατι οταν θα χρειαστω τις υπηρεσιες του θα 
με χρεωσει το λιγοτερο 600 ευρω (μεσω του κρατους) για μιση ωρα δουλεια και λιγα φυλλα χαρτι.

----------

xrhstosmp (20-09-12)

----------


## chip

Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο Μάριος...
στο κάτω κάτω άλλο να πάρει κανείς μια αντίσταση μισό λεπτό και να την πουλήσει ένα λεπτό (100% κέρδος) και άλλο πράγμα να πάρει κανείς ένα πολύμετρο με 20 ευρώ και να το πουλήσει 40 ευρώ. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση το 100% δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε έναν που θα πάρει 10 αντιστάσεις ενώ στη δεύτερη περίπτωση το πολύμετρο με κέρδος 100% είναι απαράδεκτα υψηλό ποσοστό κέρδους....
Επίσης άλλο να έχει κάποιος ένα στοκ από τρανζίστορ που από τα 10 θα πουλήσει τα 7 (και αν) και να τα τα βάλει με 50% ή και παραπάνω κέρδος και άλλο να βάλει με 50% κέρδος του 2N3055 που θα πωληθεί σίγουρα....
Κατα συνέπεια το λογικό ποσοστό κέρδος εξαρτάται από το ύψος της τιμής και το είδος αυτού που πουλάς....

Όπως και στα ρούχα που δούλευαν με 200% (ή και παραπάνω) αν και τώρα έχει αλλάξει εντελώς αυτή η κατάσταση... αλλά στις εκπτώσεις έδιναν ένα μέρος του εμπορεύματος και κάτω του κόστους.... Κάποτε βέβαια πλούτιζαν με αυτή την τάκτική.... τώρα όμως κλείνουν... άρα για τι αισχροκέρδια μιλάμε όταν κάποιος είναι με παθητικό?

----------


## chip

και για να είμαστε ποιο κοντά στο θέμα... πριν ένα χρόνο σε φίλο κάηκε το 5.1 ηχοσύστημα... (πολύ γνωστής ιαπωνικής εταιρείας - όχι sony) το πήγε στην αντιπροσωπεία (στην Αθήνα) και του είπαν οτι του έκαναν reset και δεν επανήλθε, έχει καεί η κεντρική πλακέτα και το κόστος επισκευής είναι μεγαλύτερο από το να πάρει καινούριο... μπορείτε του λένε να τον αφήσεται εδώ και να μην πληρώσεται ή μπορείται να πληρώσεται 40 ευρώ και να τον πάρετε...
Με πέρνει τηλέφωνο και μου ρωτάει τι να κάνει... του λέω πες μοντέλο... βλέπω το Service manual και βλέπω οτι οι υβριδικοί ενισχυτές του έχουν 10-15 ευρώ (στο ebay) οπότε του λέω δώσε τα 40 ευρώ και παρτο...
Τό πήρε και αγόρασε και ένα νέο μηχάνημα... 
πριν κανα μήνα μου τηλεφωνάει και λέει να κοιτάξουμε το μηχάνημα... τηλεφωνικά του λέω (θεωρώντας οτι η βλάβη θα είναι στην κεντρική πλακέτα άφού αυτό διαπίστωσε η αντιπροσωπεία...) να μετρήσει κάποια σημεία στην πλακέτα (ασφάλειες, βρχυκύκλωμένα υβριδικά και κάποιες τάσεις που λέει το service manual (λιγότερο από 10 λεπτά)) και αφού οι μετρήσεις δεν δείχνουν κατί συγκεκριμένο του λέω να μετρήσει τάσεις στο τροφοδοτικό και διαπιστώνουμε οτι ο μετασχηματιστής του ενισχυτή δεν δίνει ρεύμα (στον ενισχυτή δούλευε η πλακέτα ελέγχου με δικό της μετασχηματιστή).
Του λέω έχει καμένο μετασχηματιστή και λογικά θα έχει θερμική ασφάλεια που θα έχει καεί...
κόβει τα ηλεκτροσυγκολημένα φύλα του μετασχηματιστή με τον τροχό... βγάζει τα φύλλα του μετασχηματιστεί και βρίσκει τη θερμική ασφάλεια.... την αντικαθιστά βάζει τα φύλλα πίσω ηλεκτροσυγκολεί τον βάζει μέσα σε ρητίνη και ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει άριστα! (κόστος λιγότερο από 1 ευρώ + τα 40 που πήρε η αντιπροσωπεία)

ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ.... Πως μια αντιπροσωπεία κάνει λάθος διάγνωση σου λέει να πετάξεις το μηχάνημα και σου ζητάει 40 ευρώ για τη λάθος διάγνωση? Τώρα αν πάει πίσω να τους δείξει το μηχάνημα που δουλεύει θα του δώσουν τα 40 ευρώ?

----------


## αλπινιστης

> ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ.... Πως μια αντιπροσωπεία κάνει λάθος διάγνωση σου λέει να πετάξεις το μηχάνημα και σου ζητάει 40 ευρώ για τη λάθος διάγνωση? Τώρα αν πάει πίσω να τους δείξει το μηχάνημα που δουλεύει θα του δώσουν τα 40 ευρώ?



Ειναι πολυ ευκολο να κανει λαθος η αντιπροσωπεια. 
Εχω δουλεψει σε αντιπροσωπεια και μαλιστα πολλων οικων (4-5). Οι περισσοτεροι τεχνικοι στο εργαστηριο ηταν απο αχρηστοι εως και απαραδεκτοι. Ηταν ομως φθηνοι ή "κολλητοι"! Λιγοι ηταν αυτοι που εκαναν υπευθυνοι δουλεια και λυπομασταν τους πελατες που επεφταν στους λαθος τεχνικους που ειτε δεν ηξεραν, ειτε βαριοντουσαν(!) να ασχοληθουν. 
Η αντιπροσωπεια δεν εχει αναγκη να κανει υπευθυνη και τιμια δουλεια. Δουλευει με το ονομα, γιατι ο καθενας σκεφτεται "Να το παω στην αντιπροσωπεια. Θα κανουν πιο σωστη δουλεια!"
Ναι, εχει την δυνατοτητα να κανει πιο σωστη δουλεια καθως εχει την υποστηριξη των οικων (πολυ σημαντικο) αλλα μετραει πιο πολυ σε τι τεχνικο θα πεσεις ή και ποια θα ειναι η πολιτικη τους (μην επισκευαζετε-να πουλησουμε πλακετες).
Ειχε τυχει αρκετες φορες να μας δοθει "οδηγια" να "ξεφορτωθουμε" καποιες πλακετες για να μην ξεμεινουν στην αποθηκη.
Δεν την παλεψα και εφυγα απο εκεινη την εταιρια γιατι οπως τους ειπα "Δεν με αφηνετε να δουλεψω σωστα εδω μεσα".
Καταληγω στο οτι ο καλυτερος τεχνικος που μπορεις να πας το μηχανημα σου για επισκευη ειναι αυτος που εμπιστευεσαι, ασχετα αν ειναι αντιπροσωπεια ή το εργαστηριο της γειτονιας.

----------

jtb (19-09-12), 

katmadas (19-09-12), 

lepouras (19-09-12), 

SRF (19-09-12)

----------


## SRF

> να φανταστεις *ο νομος λεει*: πανω απο 40% κερδος στην πωληση θεωρειται αισχροκερδεια και διωκεται.









> αντι να γραφεις για τον καθενα δες εδω 
> *Γνωμοδότηση* «φωτιά»
> Οπως σημειώνεται στην
> ανακοίνωση, ο εισαγγελέας του
> Αρείου Πάγου, με την υπ. αριθμ.
> 4209/3-12-2008 *γνωμοδότησή του*,
> δέχτηκε ότι δικαιοπραξία με κέρδος
> ανώτερο του 50% είναι
> αισχροκερδής.
> ...



Έχουμε πήξει στην ανοησία!!! Η ΓΝΩΜΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ ισούται με ΝΟΜΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ? Από πότε? 
Από το λινκ που ΕΣΥ έθεσες ως "απόδειξη νομου - νομολογίας - νομθεσίας" 




> για παράδειγμα τα αγροτικά προϊόντα να ξεκινάνε με 10 λεπτά από το χωράφι και να φτάνουν στα 70 λεπτά στον καταναλωτή. * Η γνωμοδότηση αυτή δεν έχει ισχύ νόμου*, όμως είναι δεσμευτική για τις εισαγγελικές αρχές



Κατά τα λοιπά... πήγαινε εσύ και πες οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο μιάς ελεύθερης αγοράς ότι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ αν έχουν "κέρδος" πάνω από 50% !!! Να κρατάς και χαρτομάντηλα να τα έχουν διαθέσιμα για τα δακρύβρεχτα γέλια που θα ρίχνουν με όσα θα τους λες!!! 

Εκτός των υπολοίπων... ανωτέρω, για πές μας και πως ο "νόμος" σου ΟΡΙΖΕΙ το συνολικό ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ενός διαθέσιμου στην Χ τελική τιμή μετά κέρδους προίόντος? Από μόνο την πρώτη ύλη ως εξαγωγή της από την φύση? Αν είναι παροχή υπηρεσίας? Από την ώρα? Αν είναι σχεδιασμός προγράμματος εκ του μηδενός? Αν είναι σχεδιασμός επίσης εκ του μηδενός ενός πρωτοποριακού ηλεκτρονικού συστήματος? Για να ΞΕΡΕΙ κάποιος να τα κάνει αυτά, θα έπρεπε να αποκτήσει ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ, με ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ (κόστος σπουδών από το νηπιαγωγείο εώς το Μάστερ, Διδακτορικό... & με πχ διαβίωση Εξωτερικό για πολλά έτη), ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΕΤΩΝ (κ'όστος διαβίωσης για την απόκτησή της, μετακινήσεις, διαμονής & στο εξωτερικό, Σεμινάρια εξειδίκευσης, Συνέδρια και στο εξωτερικό, επιστημονικός τύπος και εκδόσεις ΜΕ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΕΣ, κλπ, κλπ)!!! Εργαστήρια, όργανα, πιστοποιήσεις, του ιδίου ή και των οργάνων του εργαστηρίου του ΑΝΑ ΕΤΟΣ, κόστος έρευνας αγοράς σαν χρόνος ή και σαν μετακίνηση ή και σαν δειγματολειψία υλικών που ΙΣΩΣ από 10 θα επιλέψεις το 1 τελικά αλλά θα έχεις ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΕΚΑ... και ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΦΑΝΗ ΣΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΝ ΛΟΓΟ "ΓΝΩΜΟΔΟΤΗ" συνολικά έξοδα!!! Και αυτά ΘΑ ΠΡΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΩΘΕΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ "ΛΙΑΝΙΚΗ" έστω ένα τεμάχιο!!! Και μάλιστα ΟΛΑ αυτά θα προπληρωθούν ως ΚΟΣΤΟΣ είτε πάρεις ΕΣΥ ΜΟΝΟ ένα τεμάχιο είτε πάρουν άλλοι 10000 σαν εσένα επίσης ένα τεμάχιο, στην γειτονειά σου, στην περιοχή σου, αλλά και στην δίπλα περιοχή, στην πόλη σου, στην δίπλα πόλη, στην χώρα, στην άλλή χώρα ή ΚΑΙ στην Ζιμπάμπουε!!! Α!!! Και το θες ΚΑΙ ετοιμοππαράδοτον!!! Δηλαδή να το έχει ΣΤΟΚΑΡΕΙ επί 1 ημέρα, έναν μήνα, ένα έτος, μιά δεκαετία, ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ ο τελικός εμποράκος, σε χώρο που ΝΟΙΚΙΑΖΕΙ, ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙ, ΕΧΕΙ, και να το συντηρεί σε καλή κατάσταση ΩΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ που το θέλεις εσύ... και πολλά άλλα που δεν φτάνουν τα γράμματα που επιτρέπουν στο φόρουμ ανά ανάρτηση να σου γράψω ακόμα και σε ΔΕΚΑ!!! 

Τελικά... ΟΛΟ το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα (και ΟΧΙ μόνο) είναι ότι ΟΛΟΙ οι ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ με κάτι, ΓΝΩΜΟΔΟΤΟΥΝ ελαφρά τη καρδία... ως ΕΞΟΥΣΙΑ!!! 
Και ΙΔΟΥ τα αποτελέσματα!!! 






> Μου έκανε εντύπωση (γιαυτο και το ανέφερα) η τεράστια διακύμανση της τιμής.
> Πές μου: δεν θέλω, είναι παράνομο, δεν μπορώ γιατι (τάχα) απουσιάζει ο υπεύθυνος!, χίλιες δικαιολογίες υπάρχουν προκειμένου να 
> μην μου το δώσεις γιατί καταλαβαίνω οτι απο αυτό ζεις. όχι όμως να με δουλεύεις μπροστά στα μούτρα μου, και να αμφιβάλεις για το άν
>  μπορω να το επισκευάσω μόνος μου!!! Κάνεις (σε βάθος χρόνου) ζημιά στην εταιρεία που σου δίνει δουλειά τόσα χρόνια. Και θα την
> βρίζεις αν σε πετάξει στο δρόμο, θα έχεις συμβάλει όμως και εσύ σε αυτό, δημιουργώντας δυσαρεστημένους πελάτες!



Μήπως πρέπει να επαναξετάσεις ΑΝ είναι όντως υποχρεωμένος να σου πουλήσει ένα ανταλλακτικό σκέτο, για να το νάλεις εσύ ή ο "Χ" παντελώς άγνωστος για "αυτόν", ως εταιρεία νομικής φύσεως και ευθυνών έναντι πιστοποιημένων και συμμορφωμένων με Ευρωπαίκές ρητές οδηγίες που επισσύρουν ποινές σε εκείνον ΚΑΙ μονο τελικά να βρεθεί προϊόν του εκτός ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΩΝ ΤΟΥ)? 
Αλήθεια τις ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ και τις οικονομικές ποινές ρήτρες, για την έστω πιθανή μελλοντική παράβαση έναντι της δηλώσεως συμμορφώσεώς του ως προς το CE θα την πληρώσεις ΕΣΥ ή και Ο "ΓΝΩΜΟΔΟΤΗΣ" σου ? 





> Αυτά θα συμβαίνουν όσο τα εμπορεύματα είναι προγραμματισμένα βραχύβια, η τεχνολογία θα αλλάζει εκβιαστικά κάθε λίγο και οι εταιρείες θα ενδιαφέρονται περισσότερο για βραχυπρόθεσμα κέρδη παρά για μακροπρόθεσμα οφέλη και ποιότητα.



Ναι αυτό για την αλλαγή σκόπιμα τεχνολογίας κάθε λίγο συμφωνώ! Βέβαια σε αυτό το τανγκό συμμετέχουν δύο εξ' ορισμού! Παράδειγμα! Βγαίνει το νέο "Χ" κινητό μπλιμπλίκη με νέα οθόνη έναντι του αμέσως προ έτους ίδιου παλαιότερού του και τρέχει η κυρά Κατίνα με τον κύριο Κλεομο.νη μην χάσουν και δεν έχουν 32.686.341,327686666666666666666ν χρώματα έναντι των 24.666.666 που είχαν ήδη!!! Α!!! Κάνει και ήχους "ΣΑΡΑ ΟΥΝΤ ΦΙΤ ΤΟΥ ΟΥ ΑΝ" με ένα ηχείο... και θα ακούν το "Στην καρδιά σου βάζω αμπάρες... " με όντως "άλλες χάρες" !!! 
Και γίνεται ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ το νέο ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙ!!! Και γιατί σε 1 έτος δεν θα γίνει και το επόμενο? Αφού ο Κλεομούνης και Κά-τίνα με το σαλαμάκι της θα τρέξει να το αγοράσει άρον άρον, ... και χαίρεται και ΑΑΡΩΝ!!! 
ΑΝ δεν αγοράζαμε ΤΡΕΧΩΝΤΑΣ κάθε νεωτερισμό του ίδιου πράγματος που ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ήδη, μήπως θα ΑΡΓΟΥΣΑΝ ΕΣΤΩ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ να βγάζουν "ανα-νεωμένα" σκουπίδια που ΔΕΝ θα προπουλώνται κιόλας, αλλά θα μένουν σε ράφια και αποθήκες κανά 2-3 χρόνια έστω!!! ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΛΘΟΥΜΕ, ΩΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΤΗΤΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ!!!

----------

bchris (19-09-12), 

mariosm (19-09-12)

----------


## vasilllis

αγαπητε φιλε srf.
 δεν θα αναφερθω στην ανοησια,απλα το προσπερνω.
εκτος αν καπου εχουμε συναντηθει και κρινεις επ'αυτου.
καπου θα ειδες οτι ανεφερα οτι γραφω απο κινητο και δεν εχω δυνατοτητα παραπανω αναζητησης.
το 2004 σε δικαστικη διαμαχη με το δημοσιο η πληρωμη εγινε με βαση το 40% των τιμολογιων αγορας απο το ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ.
τωρα αν ηταν ΑΝΟΗΤΟΣ ο δικηγορος-ο δικαστης-ο εισαγγελεας(υπαρχει σε τετοια δικαστηρια :Wink:  εσυ θα ξερεις καλυτερα.αν ηταν παλι βαση ΓΝΟΜΩΔΟΤΗΣΗΣ αρειου παγου εισαγγελεα ή δικαστη ή ενας απλος νομος ισως ξερεις καλυτερα.
μολις βρω χρονο θα το κοιταξω και θα επιστρεψω ανανεωμενος.

----------


## SRF

> αγαπητε φιλε srf.
> 1. δεν θα αναφερθω στην ανοησια,απλα το προσπερνω.
> εκτος αν καπου εχουμε συναντηθει και κρινεις επ'αυτου.
> καπου θα ειδες οτι ανεφερα οτι γραφω απο κινητο και δεν εχω δυνατοτητα παραπανω αναζητησης.
> 2. το 2004 σε δικαστικη διαμαχη με το δημοσιο η πληρωμη εγινε με βαση το 40% των τιμολογιων αγορας απο το ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ.
> 3. τωρα αν ηταν ΑΝΟΗΤΟΣ ο δικηγορος-ο δικαστης-ο εισαγγελεας(υπαρχει σε τετοια δικαστηρια εσυ θα ξερεις καλυτερα. 
> 4. αν ηταν παλι βαση ΓΝΟΜΩΔΟΤΗΣΗΣ αρειου παγου εισαγγελεα ή δικαστη ή ενας απλος νομος ισως ξερεις καλυτερα.
> 5. μολις βρω χρονο θα το κοιταξω και θα επιστρεψω ανανεωμενος.



1. Ότι δεν είναι ευνόητο είναι δεδομένα ή δυσνόητο ή ανόητο!!! Καλό είναι να διαβάζουμε τις λέξεις με ορθή απόδοση τους!! Και όχι όπως πιστεύουμε ότι θα μας θίγουν!!! Η ΑΝΟΗΣΙΑ εκτός των άλλων είναι ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΗ έκφραση άρα δεν πάει προς ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ αλλά προς κάτι ουδέτερο, γεγονός, πράγμα, κλπ! Αν εκεί αντ' αυτής ήταν ΑΝΟΗΤΟΣ τότε ΙΣΩΣ θα ήτσν απευθυνόμενη σε πρόσωπο!!! Αυτά για την ΑΝΟΗΣΙΑ και τους ΑΝΟΗΤΟΥΣ που δεν τους είναι τόσο ΕΥΝΟΗΤΟ τι εστί το ουδέτερο ΑΝΟΗΣΙΑ και πως αυτή διαχωρίζεται διαφέρει φραστικά λεκτικά, από το ΑΝΟΗΤΟΣ!!! 

2. Μιά δικαστική διαμάχη καταλήγει με μιά ΜΕΜΟΝΩΜΕΝΗ απόφαση επ' αυτής της ΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑΣ, σύμφωνα με τα προσκομειθέντα από κάθε μέρος στοιχεία, και επιχειρήματα της. Η απόφαση κάθε ΣΟΦΟΥ δικαστή σε ΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ διαφορές τείνει να είναι όσο το δυνατότερο πιό δίκαια συμβιβαστική μπορεί ώστε να μην αυτομάτως τροφοδοτεί επέκταση στην ΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΕΚΔΙΚΗΣΗ μέσω εφέσεων και προσβολή της πρωτόδικής αποφάσεως!!! Αυτό πολλές φορές οδηγεί και σε εξωδικαστικό συμβιβασμό ακόμα και λίγο πριν της εκδόσεως της αποφάσεως ενός τέτοιου δικαστηρίου!!! ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΕΠΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ το παράδειγμά σου επί μιάς ΔΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΩΣ ΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑΣ!!! Μπορεί να υπάρχουν 100.000 απολύτως συγκεκριμένοι λόγοι, σε αυτήν και μόνο διαφορά, που ένας δικαστής έδωσε την "χρυσή τομή" στο εν λόγο (από εσένα) ποσοστό!!! Πάντως *ΑΝ βρεις τα πρακτικά και την αποφαση αυτή* θα με ενδιέφερε (ως ΧΟΜΠΥ μου) να διαβάσω τις αιτιάσεις των αντιδίκων μερών για το τι εστί "κόστος" αναγνωριζόμενο από τον ακθένα τους, και βεβαίως πολύ σημαντικότερο *το ΣΚΕΠΤΙΚΟ στην απόφαση αυτή* της αποδοχής 40% "κέρδους" και πως αυτό θα υπολογιστεί σε συγκεκριμένο ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΜΕΝΟ υποχρεωτικά στην απόφαση "Κόστος" προ κερδών! Θα είναι ωραίο να δούμε αν το "τιμολογίων εξωτερικού" για παράδειγμα είναι πχ με ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ ή ΑΝΕΥ (αν τα μεταφορικά για παράδειγμα πληρωθήκαν ανεξάρτητα σε εδώ εντολοδόχο μεταφορέα που έδρασε για λογαριασμό του αγοραστή στο εξωτερικό)!!! Υπάρχουν και ΧΙΛΙΑ ακόμα μικρά γράμματα για να δούμε ΤΙ 40% έδωσε και σε ποιόν "αλγόριθμο" τελικά υπολογιζόμενης βάσεως κοστολογίου!!! *Κάνε την απόφαση ένα αρχείο και βάλτην εδώ (ή στείλτην μου με ΠΜ) σε παρακαλώ!* Θα έχει ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ενδιαφέρον, ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΘΟΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΕΣ περιπτώσεις κόστους/κέρδους, αν ΟΛΕΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ οι επιμέρους συνθήκες δεν είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ με αυτήν!!! Ούτε καν ΝΟΜΟΣ είναι ΑΝ δεν το γνωρίζεις!!!   

4. Εκτός και τα αυτονόητα δεν είναι ευνόητα τότε η χρήση του όρου της Ελληνικής ΓΝΩΜΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ μεταφραζόμενη αυθαιρέτως ως ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ είναι ανόητη... δηλαδή ΑΝΕΥ ΝΟΥ (χωρίς ΝΟΗΜΩΝΟΣ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ, που το σημαντικό αυτής καθορίζεται από τον ΝΟΗΜΩΝ που στην Ελληνική καθορίζει και την λέξη ΝΟΗΜΑ)!!! Οι λέξεις ΕΧΟΥν ΝΟΗΜΑ γιατί προέρχονται (θεωρητικά έστω) από ΝΟΗΜΩΝΕΣ και απευθύνονται επίσης σε ΝΟΗΜΩΝΕΣ! Αν ένας από τα δύο αυτά μέρη, τον ΠΟΜΠΟ και τον ΔΕΚΤΗ δεν έχει ΝΟΗΣΗ τότε καμμιά λέξη δεν έχει πλέον ΝΟΗΜΑ για αυτόν! Οπότε και η λέξη ΓΝΩΜΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ ή η λέξη ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ ή έχουν ΝΟΗΜΑ ως διαφορετικές σε ΝΟΗΜΩΝΕΣ ή δεν έχουν στους ΑΝΟΗΜΩΝΕΣ!!! Ο συγκεριμένος Χ που έβγαλε μια γνωμοδότηση ΕΠΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ με συγκεκριμένα δοθέντα σε αυτόν στοιχέια, πληροφορίες, κλπ, εξέφρασε την ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ (έδωσε) επ' αυτών των συνθηκών και βάσεων, και επειδή υπηρχε ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΟΡΙΣΜΟΥ (ΚΕΝΟ ΝΟΜΟΥ)! Αν υπήρχε συγκεκριμένος ΝΟΜΟΣ ρητά αναφερόμενος επ' αυτού του θέματος, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΓΝΩΜΟΔΟΤΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΝ,  αλλά θα ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΕ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΝΟΜΟ, ανεξαρτήτως της όποιας γνώμης του!!! Αν δεν ήθελε να εφαρμόσει τον ΝΟΜΟ αυτόν, θα παρέπεμπε ως ΑΝΑΡΜΟΔΙΟΣ την υπόθεση στο ΣτΕ περί ΑΝΤΙΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ του ΝΟΜΟΥ, και χώρίς ΓΝΩΜΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ του μάλιστα!!! Η γνωμοδότησή του είναι σαφώς πάντως ένα ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑ σε μιά μελλοντική αυτής ανάλογη ΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ!!! Επιχείρημα (ισχυρό) όμως, αλλά ΟΧΙ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ, ή συνταγματικό άρθρο!!! 

5. Να επιστρέψεις δριμύτερος όποτε θέλεις! Έχει ενδιαφέρον αυτό σαν θέμα!!! Στο ενδιάμεσο, όπως προανάφερα... *Κάνε και την απόφαση που αναφέρεις ένα αρχείο και βάλτην εδώ (ή στείλτην μου με ΠΜ) σε παρακαλώ!* 

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------

